# For Sale Area?



## fredtgreco (Aug 16, 2005)

What do you think of the idea of a For Sale area on PuritanBoard? This would not be a PuritanBoard run area, merely a forum where members could make their own independent arrangements. Kind of like a "swap sheet."

Please answer the poll and be brief in any repsonses.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 16, 2005)

I could be beneficial. It should be left to members only and hidden like some of the other forums.


----------



## youthevang (Aug 16, 2005)

I would totally dig that idea. Especially for those of us who are in seminary and are looking for books that can't be found anywhere else, plus laptops for doing your class work. I fully support the idea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crhoades (Aug 16, 2005)

As long as people are selling things on the cheap!

Pro 20:10 Unequal weights and unequal measures are both alike an abomination to the LORD.


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 16, 2005)

Doesn't that open a can of worms? Ebay adjudicates in disputes and polices for fraud... What about disgruntled PBers that are unsatisfied with their purchase... Couldn't general posts and U2U's facilitate the marginal amount commerce that might transpire...

In final appeal -- It's not my PuritanBoard so you guys do whatcha want!


----------



## Scott Bushey (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> Doesn't that open a can of worms? Ebay adjudicates in disputes and polices for fraud... What about disgruntled PBers that are unsatisfied with their purchase... Couldn't general posts and U2U's facilitate the marginal amount commerce that might transpire...
> 
> In final appeal -- It's not my PuritanBoard so you guys do whatcha want!



One would hope that believers would act apprpriately in business transactions.


----------



## raderag (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by puritancovenanter_
> I could be beneficial. It should be left to members only and hidden like some of the other forums.



Yes, we should limit the scope of our audience as much as possible when trying to sell something.


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scott Bushey_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> ...



You're right... Though, I think it should be hidden as PuritanCovenantor earlier suggested, so that commerce would be among the loyal cadre of PB members and not just random people on Internet looking for a market for their cheapwares and suckers... This would probably largely quell any potential for abuse, fraud, etc. It's your call Mr. Moderator... I think the moderators should consider drafting some simple ground rules similar to auction and e-commerce web sites... plus, you've got a lawyer on your staff after all.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (Aug 16, 2005)

Sounds good;  the suggestions to hide it.


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Aug 16, 2005)




----------



## Bladestunner316 (Aug 16, 2005)

whats happens on the PB stays in the PB


----------



## Scott Bushey (Aug 16, 2005)

Well of course we wouldn't open to the general public..............


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 16, 2005)

How about the Puritan Gunshop? 

The only place to acquire a AR-15 .308 blessed by the Lord!

:bigsmile:

http://www.gunbroker.com/


----------



## crhoades (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> How about the Puritan Gunshop?
> 
> The only place to acquire a AR-15 .308 blessed by the Lord!
> ...



For the weapons of our warfare aren't carnal...

I think this should receive a post of the week award!


----------



## Scott Bushey (Aug 16, 2005)

Guns don't kill, people do! I'm all for bearing arms.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Aug 16, 2005)

Why dont we be men and fight with swords!!!

or Axes!!!!

Blade


----------



## Puritanhead (Aug 16, 2005)

I always have the effect of turning anything contemplative, serious-- into a malaise of tongue-in-cheek posts.

How about an Adopt-a-Puritan marketplace? where wealthy eccentric millionaires can make $80,000 deposits into eager young Puritans bank accounts, so that eager young Puritans like myself can complete their graduate and professional studies, and get a doctorate.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Aug 16, 2005)

or a gallon of gas


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> How about the Puritan Gunshop?
> 
> The only place to acquire a AR-15 .308 blessed by the Lord!
> ...



We should all stock up on Bibles, Psalters, good books, good guns and good wine and beer!


----------



## Poimen (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> ...



Don't forget good cigars and/or pipe tobacco!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by poimen_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



Aye!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 16, 2005)

I'm definitely in now.










[Edited on 8-17-2005 by puritancovenanter]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> whats happens on the PB stays in the PB


----------



## Me Died Blue (Aug 16, 2005)




----------



## Abd_Yesua_alMasih (Aug 16, 2005)

It should be hidden from the general public.

Would it be going too far if it had password protection as well?


----------



## Ken S. (Aug 22, 2005)

*what?!*



> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by poimen_
> ...





are you guys seriouse?
I think it's better not to sell these thing - if you people really meant it in the above replies. The puritans didn't get involved in too much worldly matters. Agree?


----------



## LadyFlynt (Aug 22, 2005)

Actually, I believe the Puritans WERE involved rather heavily in commerce...were they not?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ken S._
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...



The Puritans approved of all of the above in the proper context.


----------



## gwine (Aug 22, 2005)

I don't know what the laws are regarding shipment of ATF items but I'm sure all three were suggested tongue-in-cheek. A and F are on my list, but I'm really not into T, myself.

I'm all for the idea of the PB marketplace, though, and I agree that it should be restricted viewing. PB-18, at least.


----------



## Peter (Aug 22, 2005)

to restricting viewing. I'd like to do some "class-3" "F" trading I don't want uncle sam to know about and the PB is the perfect place! hush hush


----------



## Formerly At Enmity (Aug 23, 2005)

ok... i dig the idea of limiting the sales to PBers and i also dig the idea of an ATTEMPTED limiting of sales to books (i am one of the two who voted for such). i suppose things that are closely related to books are ok, but it could get out of hand quickly...imagine all the people trying to pass off their early 60s Ludwig snare drum or their 1st pressing of Leo Kottke's first album!!!

....wait a second .....i would take either of those!!!!!

would a wish list be part of this as well; i mean requests?? 

i personally would not worry about any of you cats noyt paying or anything like that ....
p.s.- i firmly believe in bearing arms and arming bears


----------



## LadyFlynt (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm fine with computers and books. "F" and "A" I don't believe we should pursue...(and for those that meant it tongue in cheek, I'm just making sure we are clear).


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Peter_
> to restricting viewing. I'd like to do some "class-3" "F" trading I don't want uncle sam to know about and the PB is the perfect place! hush hush



Uncle Sam can read it anyway...  Seriously...

[Edited on 9-3-2005 by Puritanhead]


----------



## brymaes (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Peter_
> to restricting viewing. I'd like to do some "class-3" "F" trading I don't want uncle sam to know about and the PB is the perfect place! hush hush



Indeed...


----------



## Peter (Sep 3, 2005)

"On each landing, opposite the lift shaft, the poster with the enormous face gazed from the wall. It was one of those pictures which are so contrived that the eyes follow you about when you move."


----------

